# Julienne peeler, please recommend



## maddy33

Hi,

I love all vegetables and vegetable dishes, I'm literally a vegetable maniac  So I'm constantly looking for a new recipes of the dishes and has recently been very inspired by the idea of spaghetti from different vegetables. For this purpose it is necessary to julienne vegetables. It's uncomfortable to make it with a knife, so I'm looking for a good julienne peeler. I was advised to choose from these models on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LKRZ9Y4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000CEWJD/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Maybe some of you already use something similar? What are the benefits, what are the disadvantages? I would be grateful for your help!


----------



## Von blewitt

I used one of these Kiwi peelers when I was doing alot of green papaya salads
Works well
http://www.amazon.com/Kiwi-Pro-Slice-Peeler/dp/B000L8FZMY/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Talim

I have the precision branded one. It's the number 1 seller on amazon. I don't use it much as I find using a knife more satisfying.


----------



## JDA_NC

A mandoline is just slightly more and comes with julienne attachments. $23 and it's what you'll see in most restaurant kitchens.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000VZ57C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

More versatile, durable and faster IMO


----------



## Dutchie3719

Super weird, but I just got this for my birthday this past week, it's both hilarious, and super effective... I made a killer arugula, zucchini, and yellow squash salad with it. You get some really cool long "noodles"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GHA3S4C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## evanjohnson

MY GF uses the Kuhn-Rikon and it works well enough. We've been getting some monster zucchinis out of the garden the past 2 summers and have been making a lot of zucchini pasta with a marinara sauce to hide the zucchini since squash is not my favorite vegetable. 

What we can't eat or give away has been going to the chickens.


----------



## mosh48

i recently bought one of these rubber handle ones on amazon and its a really good p


----------



## mosh48

i recently bought one of these rubber handle ones on amazon and its a really good peeler http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M4UU08Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Scrap

Theres a vietnamese tool for that purpose called a cai bao. nice since you can actually remove the guard to sharpen the blade. I know one of the asian markets near me carries them, but I'm sure you can find one online if not in a store. I cant speak for their quality from experience but I've seen a few videos and read enough that as a $5 alternativ I feel its worth recommending.


----------



## Davya

I use the rosle-julienne peeler Very good quality and simple. I use it on average ones a week. But I also going to buy a mandolin for when I have to julienne lots of vegetables.


----------



## chinacats

Scrap said:


> Theres a vietnamese tool for that purpose called a cai bao. nice since you can actually remove the guard to sharpen the blade. I know one of the asian markets near me carries them, but I'm sure you can find one online if not in a store. I cant speak for their quality from experience but I've seen a few videos and read enough that as a $5 alternativ I feel its worth recommending.



I've seen this at the wok shop...didn't know you could sharpen the blade or I'd of bought one.


----------



## mr drinky

I got this UberChef one a couple of weeks ago. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KEVG4L4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I haven't used it much, but it has done the job well when I took it out. I also have the benriner with attachments too, but I find the julienne attachments don't work that well with some veggies and the initial force needed to introduce the food to the set of blades is not insignificant. I could imagine finger tips disappearing quite easily. Plus I hate cleaning a mandoline. 

One thing the peeler excels at are really long juliennes. With a knife I have to cut the veggie down (square off and shorten) to get precision cuts. With the peeler I don't have to do this, and I can get julienne cuts the length of the whole veggie (which the kids like too). Carrot spaghetti. 

k.


----------



## CaremeFraiche

The Benriner is no joke. Always use the guard or get a professional cut proof glove.


----------

